# Oil Dropper



## LEM (Jan 30, 2016)

I just acquired an oil dropper that goes in the tail stock of my lathe.  Do I put the oil in the tail stock?  Is the oil for use in the QC and other places that have the little bead hole to oil the parts or is the oil for things that you turn?  Maybe kind of a dumb question but the manual that I have for the lathe doesn't say.  I have a QC54.
Thanks


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 30, 2016)

Oiling the ram and the screw of the tail stock occasionally is a good idea.  But other than that, no.  The other places that have oiling places should be oiled more often.


----------



## Mondo (Jan 30, 2016)

The "oil dropper" is intended to provide a means of frequently lubricating a dead center.  A small amount of oil, or traditionally white lead grease, is stored in the pocket in the tailstock and the dropper is used as an applicator to keep the dead center point lubricated.  Close examination should reveal that the dropper is a thin roll pin which will function similar to a fountain pen and capture then apply oil to the center in small quantities as required.

Use of white lead grease is not recommended due to the toxicity of the lead content.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 30, 2016)

The old timers used Red lead or White lead with the oil dropper. Now we can use a very heavy oil.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 31, 2016)

The spring-loaded ball oilers require a special tip shape on a pump oiler.  Photo of the tip on the Eagle No. 66 is here:

View attachment 91975


Or here.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/applying-oil-to-craftsman-lathe.30503/#post-264212

Scroll up or down the thread to Post #7.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 31, 2016)

Robert, I believe he was talking about the daubers that came in the tailstock of Logan and Atlas lathes. Not sure if any other manufacturers supplied them or not, but they were a standard item on the ones mentioned.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 31, 2016)

Terry,

Yes, but in Lem's original post about the purpose of the dauber stored on top of the tailstock, he asked among other things whether it was for "the little bead holes". which I took to mean the spring-loaded ball oilers.  Someone had already explained what the dauber was for.  I just threw in how to oil the ball oilers.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jan 31, 2016)

LEM said:


> I just acquired an oil dropper that goes in the tail stock of my lathe.  Do I put the oil in the tail stock?  Is the oil for use in the QC and other places that have the little bead hole to oil the parts or is the oil for things that you turn?  Maybe kind of a dumb question but the manual that I have for the lathe doesn't say.  I have a QC54.
> Thanks


Mix a bit of oil with anti- sieze ( equal amts.) put in cup. Use on fixed centers.
BLJHB


----------



## LEM (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank y'all for the replies.   I have only used the dead center in the drive end to make aluminum tool handles.  Makes sense that it would be for the dead center in the tail stock.  I would guess that 50wt oil would be adequate.  I will mix some anti seize in it.  Good tip.  Great tip also with the pressure oiler.  I have a dickens of a time oiling.  Thanks again.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 1, 2016)

The Eagle No. 66 shows up fairly frequently on eBay.  Pretty wide range of asking prices so don't just buy the first one that you come across.  I'll add, for the owners of late model 12" with the back gears beneath the spindle, that the 66 is the only oil can I have tried that comes close to being able to successfully get oil in there.  It also works well on the way oiler felts, although I usually use way oil in a small plastic squeeze bottle there.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 1, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> Terry,
> 
> Yes, but in Lem's original post about the purpose of the dauber stored on top of the tailstock, he asked among other things whether it was for "the little bead holes". which I took to mean the spring-loaded ball oilers.  Someone had already explained what the dauber was for.  I just threw in how to oil the ball oilers.



I totally missed the part about the 'little bead holes', so my bad.  Sorry Robert!  Good thing you caught it and answered that part of it!


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 2, 2016)

No problem.  If I were being honest, I'd admit that I had completely forgotten what the original purpose of the dauber was.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 3, 2016)

While we are on the subject of dead centers, here is a drawing showing how:


----------



## LEM (Feb 3, 2016)

My old Montgomery Wards wood lathe only has a dead center.  I have a can of oil by the lathe.  Not sure if I will ever use the dauber but it is full of oil/grease now and I think my lathe is complete except for a taper attachment that I will probably never own.  Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 3, 2016)

LEM said:


> My old Montgomery Wards wood lathe only has a dead center.  I have a can of oil by the lathe.  Not sure if I will ever use the dauber but it is full of oil/grease now and I think my lathe is complete except for a taper attachment that I will probably never own.  Thanks for all the replies.


You want to use a high pressure lubricant for the dead center.  You want some sort of grease so that you can daub it into the center-drilled hole and have it stay in, oozing out past the center a little at a time under the pressure of the center.  White lead fills the bill.  Anti-sieze works ok.

Besides, white lead is *traditional*.


----------

